# more brake issues



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a self adjuster that does not contact the star wheel. It sits too high. The other three wheels work fine, everything is brand new. Springs are on correctly, etc. The only thing Im thinking is to rebend the rod a little shorter? I searched through PY Forums and a guy had the exact same problem but no solution was ever offered. Anybody ever run into this or have some insight into the problem.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

not sure what rod you are talking about. did you take the old ones off? did it look right before?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

do you mean the entire hardware kit is new? if so do you still have the old pieces to switch out?


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

The rod is the rod that goes over the pin at the top of the backing plate and the other end pulls the self adjuster. Everything is new, spring kit, shoes, wheel cylinders. They have been disassembled many years. I still have the old parts and some extra rods that come with self adjusting kit. All the parts look the same as far as shape and size--nothing bent or distorted. I have switched new pieces and original--same thing. The self adjuster rides to high to engage the starwheel.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Is it the rear wheel? If so, is the parking cable adjusted right? Has the backing plate been warped?


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

yep, rear drivers side. I disconnected the e-brake already, I also thought it might be the issue--no luck. I will check the backing plate later today


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wrong shoe and the slot where the adjuster sits is higher than the rest ? Are the shoes centered on the backing plate ? Shoe web have more than 1 hole for the hole down pin and cup ? Somethings not assembled correctly. If you put the right side together first and then copied it on the left, it could be all backward. The left needs to be a mirror image of the right, not an exact copy.


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

*problem solved*

I switched just the shoe with the self adjuster with the other sides shoe. I works fine nowand so does the other side. I was expecting the problem to follow the switch but lucky me. Maybe the mounting holes were off a little on the shoe itself??


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Gremlin66 said:


> I switched just the shoe with the self adjuster with the other sides shoe. I works fine nowand so does the other side. I was expecting the problem to follow the switch but lucky me. Maybe the mounting holes were off a little on the shoe itself??


Could be but not likely. Something probably wasn't seated right. You do have the short shoe to the front on both sides, right?


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

sure do


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

good news :cheers


----------

